

Stop unaccountable, censor-friendly ITU from taking control of the Internet - jalanco
http://boingboing.net/2012/11/15/act-now-to-stop-unaccountable.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
EliRivers
Here's a somewhat different take on this perennial scare story:
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/16/greenpeace_itu/>

~~~
jalanco
Thank you very much for the link. I posted the original link because I was
genuinely confused about the story, and was hoping that someone would help
shed some light on it. Frankly I had never heard of the ITU before.

------
xenophonf
Without watching the video or looking at any of the other content on the
<http://www.whatistheitu.org/> web site, I'm not willing to sign the petition,
and here's why:

"Fight for the Future and Center for Rights (our 501c3) may contact you about
related campaigns."

In the immortal words of Lemongrab, "Unacceptable!"

